# Heart of a Horse



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

i do love to watch him at pasture
every time i take off his halter
to set him free into the sun
he turns back and tells me
watch me! watch how happy this makes me!
so i follow him at his pace
and settle at a spot on the wooden fence
and i watch my beautiful boy
play with his friends
galloping and throwing their heads in relief
and he looks like an angel
the angel he is
carrying me wherever we please
flying through these days
on those chestnut wings
one of the boys stops to
greet a newcomer to the field
the rest of them follow,
who is this? is he nice?
will he play? will he laugh?
they question the new boy
so full of grief, he keeps his head down
but my boy, my angel
canters over and offers a friendly neigh
and the young golden pony
looks up and neighs back,
are you being nice?
what is this?
am i alive? is this free?
the boys go off and play
and the little palomino pony
meets the rest of the herd
they whinny at him, saying,
hes so nice! hes our friend!
lets be friends.
they welcome him and i watch them go off
like rays of light
cantering and neighing
my boy is so happy
he looks so bright against the sky
his cherry coat shines
his mane and tail shimmer
with the beautiful light
all the horses
breathe in the fresh air
all the color in their hair
illuminated and glowing
with brilliance
i sit and admire their radiance
and Red steals the spotlight once again
my beautiful horse of chestnut color
he looks at me and i swear he smiled, you! you watched me!
and im thinking and smiling back at him,
you! you're life!
Red!
Heart!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

From your previous posts i see that you really love your horse-red. Very nice, keep it up!


----------

